# Handy mit Arduino verbinden



## Apfel3 (25. Aug 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Brauche dringend eure hilfe bin mächtig am verzweifeln.
Momentan kann ich eine LED auf dem Arduino mit Hilfe des programms Putty ein und ausschalten. Das ganze funktioniert über Bluetooth.
Wenn ich die eins betätige schaltet die Led ein bei der 0 aus
Wie bekomme ich das ganze jetzt auf dem Handy zum laufen das ich dort ebenfalls mit der 1 die LED einschalte und mit der 0 ausschalte?!
Ich habe ein Symbian Handy , und noch was ganz altes s500i von sony ericson.
Geht das irgendwie mit java oder sont irgendwas?

VIELEN VIELEN DANK falls uns jemand weiterhelfen kann


----------



## tobi193 (21. Sep 2011)

Du bräuchtest dafür einen USB Host am Handy da der Arduino mit FTDI Controller nur ein Client ist => das Vorhaben wird nix

Aber ich glaube über Bluetooth gäbe es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit mit einem seperaten Controller für den Arduino.


----------



## schlingel (22. Sep 2011)

Von Google gibts dazu das Android Open Accessory Development Kit. Dazu gibt's auch eine kostengünstigere Variante deren Namen ich leider vergessen habe. Aber du solltest per Google etwas dazu finden.


----------



## TheDarkRose (22. Sep 2011)

Dazu muss aber das Phone auch den Host Modus in der Hardware unterstützen.


----------



## schlingel (29. Nov 2011)

Im aktuellen c't gibt's einen Artikel genau über das Thema. Siehe hier. So wie es aussieht haben TheDarkRose und ich recht. Theoretisch müsste das Handy den HostModus unterstützen, praktisch wird das so gelöst, dass das Arduino-Board im Host-Modus arbeitet.

Daher funktioniert das sehr wohl.


----------

